# ¿Carga lineal de un condensador?¿Como es posible?



## Limbo (Abr 23, 2013)

Buenas,

Es un tema peliagudo  No he visto nada en google que me aclare..

Estamos haciendo en clase generadores de onda triangular y cuando me dijeron que el condensador se carga linealmente con corriente constante, me quede atonito  

Entiendo que la carga sea lineal si la corriente es lineal (lógico).

Me gustaria saber, a ser posible con el minimo de matematicas, porque el condensador se craga exponencialmente..¿Temas de material de fabricacion?¿Cuestiones fisicas?¿Que es lo que hace variar una corriente constante de carga para que carge linealmente?

Espero que se entienda mi duda.
Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2013)

Mediante una fuente de corriente constante

Algo como esto:


----------



## bocagonza (Abr 23, 2013)

como se usa ese circuito ? y como regulo la corriente para que sea constante... ? 
Gracias


----------



## Limbo (Abr 23, 2013)

> omo se usa ese circuito ? y como regulo la corriente para que sea constante... ?


Segun el primer diodo, en ese circuito esta uno normal pero puede ser zener, el segundo diodo esta para contrarrestar la caida emisor-base del transistor... La Ic que sera constante viene determinada por el voltaje del primer diodo y de la resistencia de emisor, teniendo que Ic=Vd/Re
La otra resistencia de base limita la intensidad de los diodos..
Espero no equivocarme, lo estoy dando justo hace unos dias 

Fogonazo:
Veo que no me explique bien jaja Es normal, no sé ni como plantear la duda..
Ese circuito lo dimos en clase, bueno, algo diferente, pero el mismo..

La cuestion es ¿porque un condensador carga exponelcialmente? Es decir, porque sin ser la corriente constante, el condensador en un tiempo cero pide pico de corriente alta..


----------



## bocagonza (Abr 23, 2013)

gracias.. ahora como hago para 100mA o los que necesite ? cual seria el calculo ? y para cual esquema ? se puede poner un pote para regular la corriente ? 

Gracias otra ves


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 23, 2013)

La corriente de carga es función de la diferencia de potencial entre la fuente y la tensión del capacitor.

Si el cap. se encuentra cargado la DDP (Capacitor-fuente) ≈ 0 Casi no existe circulación y la curva de carga se encuentra en la parte de la asíntota.
Si el cap. se encuentra descargado la corriente es máxima porque la DDP es máxima.
A medida que se va cargando la corriente va disminuyendo porque también lo hace la DDP


----------



## Limbo (Abr 23, 2013)

> Si el cap. se encuentra cargado la DDP (Capacitor-fuente) ≈ 0 Casi no existe circulación y la curva de carga se encuentra en la parte de la asíntota.
> Si el cap. se encuentra descargado la corriente es máxima porque la DDP es máxima.
> A medida que se va cargando la corriente va disminuyendo porque también lo hace la DDP


Hasta ahi, de acuerdo, pero ahora l apregunta millonaria..¿Porque la DDP varia exponencialmente? Es ahi a donde queria ir a parar..


----------



## morta (Abr 23, 2013)

la DDP varia exponencialmente por que el capacitor o condensador produce Tensión segun la siguiente expresion:





donde uno de los factores está afectado por el exponente -t/(RC)


----------



## chclau (Abr 23, 2013)

... y esto es asi porque la tension en un capacitor es igual a la integral de la corriente que lo recorre. O lo que es lo mismo, la corriente en el capacitor es igual a la derivada de la tension sobre el mismo.

Cuando aplicas tension a traves de una resist. al capacitor, la corriente sobre C es una ecuacion diferencial cuya solucion hace que la tension sobre el capacitor resulte como lo expreso morta.

Cuando cargas el capacitor con corriente constante, la tension es una rampa, ya que la rampa es el resultado de integrar una constante.


----------



## Limbo (Abr 24, 2013)

> Cuando cargas el capacitor con corriente constante, la tension es una rampa, ya que la rampa es el resultado de integrar una constante


.
 Oohhh 
Tendre que avanzar en mis estudios matematicos, me quede en nivel basico de derivadas..



> donde uno de los factores está afectado por el exponente -t/(RC)


Matematicamente entiendo porque es exponencial, mi pregunta es mas en el aspecto fisico de esa formula ¿Porque esa formula?


----------



## chclau (Abr 24, 2013)

fijate que ya te lo explico Fogo.

Supongamos que al principio el capacitor esta descargado. La corriente inicial es V/R. 
Ahora el capacitor comienza a cargarse. La diferencia de potencial sobre la resistencia va disminuyendo, y con ella la corriente que es la misma que la del capacitor.

Esto sigue asi hasta que el capacitor esta practicamente a la misma tension que V y la corriente es casi nula. En un tiempo infinito, para un capacitor ideal, su tension es la de la fuente y la corriente es cero.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2013)

Limbo dijo:


> .
> Oohhh
> Tendre que avanzar en mis estudios matematicos, me quede en nivel basico de derivadas..
> 
> Matematicamente entiendo porque es exponencial, mi pregunta es mas en el aspecto fisico de esa formula ¿Porque esa formula?



Si te planteás un circuito RC serie conectado a una fuente de tensión. Utilizando las leyes de Kirchhoff escribís las ecuaciones correspondientes teniendo en cuenta que en el capacitor se cumple que Ic = C* dV/dt   te queda una ecuación diferencial cuya solución es la formulita en cuestión.

Entonces, para contestar tu pregunta tenés que avanzar en tu 1er párrafo.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2013)

Es la ley de Ohm para variar. Si un condensador se carga por una resistencia la corriente va variando conforme la tensión en la resistencia varía, y lo hace porque se va cargando el condensador.


----------



## chclau (Abr 24, 2013)

Yo no creo que aqui la ley de Ohm pueda explicar algo. Se puede calcular la corriente sobre la resistencia sabiendo cual es la tension sobre el capacitor en cada momento... pero para saber cual es la tension sobre el capacitor, no se puede usar la ley de Ohm, lo que se usa es la solucion a la ecuacion diferencial.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 24, 2013)

Aunque uses ecuaciones diferenciales, para obtener la tensión seguís haciendo I*Z (eso se ve más fácil con Laplace).


----------



## chclau (Abr 24, 2013)

La ley de Ohm se aplica unicamente en dos casos:

1. Conductores y resistencias para todo regimen de tension en que se encuentren en su zona lineal (ya que incluso una resistencia se puede quemar), en los que V = R * I

2. Dispositivos de alterna en estado estacionario, en los que se usa la forma generalizada de V = Z * I.

La carga de un capacitor con una fuente de continua NO es estado estacionario, es regimen transitorio, por lo tanto no se la puede resolver con ninguna de las dos formas de la ley de Ohm. Porque, podrias decirme cual es el valor de Z de un capacitor que se esta cargando? No, es imposible, el valor de Z es 1/jwC unicamente para regimen permanente, no tiene sentido hablar de Z en regimen transitorio.

La ley de Ohm NO se aplica en junturas de semiconductores, ni en baterias, ni en regimenes transitorios de elementos reactivos.

Saludos,
Claudio


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 24, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> ...Porque, podrias decirme cual es el valor de Z de un capacitor que se esta cargando? No, es imposible, el valor de Z es 1/jwC unicamente para regimen permanente, no tiene sentido hablar de Z en regimen transitorio...



Si podría, de lo que escribió arriba *Eduardo*:

[LATEX]Ic = C.\frac{dVc}{dt}[/LATEX]

Si usamos la transformada de Laplace:

[LATEX]\frac{dVc}{dt}=s.Vc[/LATEX]

Aplicando dicha transformada queda que:

[LATEX]Ic_{(s)}=C.s.Vc_{(s)} \Rightarrow Vc_{(s)}=\frac{Ic_{(s)}}{s.C}[/LATEX]

De esa expresión se ve que la impedancia de un capacitor en el plano "S" es 1/(S.C).

Después cuando anti-transformas y volvés al plano temporal, obtenés la solución de la ecuación diferencial que mencionaste.


----------



## chclau (Abr 24, 2013)

El plano s no tiene existencia real. Solo podemos hablar de valores de impedancia constantes y medibles para s = jw. O sea, para exitaciones de alterna o continua en regimen permanente. Para un capacitor, en continua, el regimen permanente predice correctamente que su impedancia es infinita.

Que de Laplace puedas resolver la ecuacion del capacitor no quiere decir que la impedancia del capacitor sea 1/sC.

La impedancia del capacitor es 1/jwC y tiene sentido solo en regimen permanente.

Para mi el punto principal de esta pequenia discusion es desmitificar que con la Ley de Ohm se puede resolver todo. Con todo el respeto a Ohm... hay que aplicarlo solamente en los casos en que es aplicable.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 24, 2013)

Pero justamente, gracias a una herramienta matemática como Laplace podés seguir usando la ley de ohm para poder predecir el comportamiento que tendrá el circuito, que a la larga es el objetivo principal.

¿Uno para que usa la ley de ohm? para anticipar lo que sucederá, acá estás haciendo exactamente lo mismo.

Para mí las leyes de kirchhoff + ley de ohm son los grandes pilares que un electrónico debería saber utilizar, después a medida que profundizas los conocimiento, vas viendo que esas herramientas siguen siendo válidas a pesar de que se apliquen herramientas más complejas como por ej. Laplace.


----------



## chclau (Abr 24, 2013)

cosme, la ley de Ohm originalmente hablaba solamente de regimenes de continua y de una constante R.

Despues se generalizo a regimenes de alterna usando una constante Z.

Para usarlo como vos decis, suponiendo que ampliaramos el concepto de impedancia a todo el plano s, tendriamos una impedancia que no es constante, sino que es funcion del tiempo. En mi opinion, ya es estirar el concepto demasiado, te imaginas si alguien te dice, che, quiero calcular la carga de este capacitor, cuanto es la impedancia de este capacitor?

Vos le contestarias... cuando conectaste la fuente? Y no solo seria una impedancia que es funcion del tiempo, sino tambien de otros elementos del circuito (la resistencia).

Por eso te digo que no le veo sentido a pensar que la impedancia este definida en todo el plano s, no veo como te ayudaria a resolver en forma simple la carga de un capacitor. Porque para eso estan las herramientas, para resolver, y no para complicar. La ley de Ohm en continua o alterna son utiles, la herramienta de Laplace es util. Pero definir la impedancia para todo el plano s? No lo veo util.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 24, 2013)

Si que resulta útil, más que nada cuando hablás de filtros.

Entiendo que la definición original de la ley de Ohm puede chocar con lo que digo:



			
				Wikipedia dijo:
			
		

> _La ley de Ohm dice que la intensidad que circula entre dos puntos de un circuito eléctrico es proporcional a la tensión eléctrica entre dichos puntos. Esta *constante* es la conductancia eléctrica, que es lo contrario a la resistencia eléctrica._



Pero efectivamente, hablar que una impedancia es variable en función de la frecuencia que se le aplica no quita que no se siga cumpliendo el primer párrafo de la ley que publicó Wikipedia.

"Impedancia-variable"="Tensión-variable"/"Corriente-variable"

*Advertencia*... delirio en 5...4...3....2..1:

Es como la ley de velocidad relativa de Newton, hoy en día sigue siendo válida, pero dicha ley en un principio no tenía en cuenta todas las condiciones que después aclaró Einstein. 

La ley de ohm sería algo similar, originalmente se la pensó en condiciones estáticas, pero eso no quita que en condiciones variables, la ley deje de ser válida.


----------



## chclau (Abr 24, 2013)

cual seria entonces la impedancia del capacitor cuando se lo carga?

Lo estuve pensando mas y creo que entiendo por que no tiene sentido definir una impedancia Z(t). aunque pudieras usar una formula rara para el caso del capacitor que se carga, no cumpliria con los principios basicos que hacen que sea util la impedancia: linearidad y superposicion.

Si conectaras ademas del capacitor, una bobina, la Z(t) seria invalida. Lo mismo si agregas otra resistencia en serie o paralelo,etc.

La impedancia Z como funcion de la frecuencia si cumple con los principios de linearidad y superposicion. Incluso si la excitacion contiene varias frecuencias, se puede resolver por superposicion.

Pero una supuesta Z que depende del tiempo... no podrias hacer lo mismo.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 24, 2013)

No está definida como tal. En elterna si, en continua no. Sólo puedes aplicar la expresión en derivadas o la logarítmica que en el fondo es la misma pasada a lenguaje llano en el caso particular de tener una resisrencia en serie


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2013)

es que las cosas No se comportan como ......... al hombre se le antoja.
 a veces uno cree que las cosas son como lso matematicos dicen y se olvidan que el orden no es ese:

las cosas SON COMO SON  , el matematico o fisico las estudia y luego explica., pero no las hace que sean de tal manera.
asi es que hay cosas que siguen la ley de ohm y cosas que no .
una botella con forma de tubo (igual diametro en todo su cuerpo ) la cargo en forma "lineal" si la cargo con un a manguera que entrega 1 litro por minuto  >>>> el nivel de agua sube constante.

pero si quiero llenar una botella panzona que se va estrechando hacia el pico , pues el nivel de agua no sube constante.
es asi . 


luego, pregunta tramposa:
puedo cargar con una fuente de 12vcc un C. en forma lineal "rapidito" hasta que se cargue al maximo o sea 12 v??
para mi : NO


----------



## chclau (Abr 24, 2013)

Hasta 12V en forma lineal, con una fuente de 12V, rapidito?

con un opamp rail to rail...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 24, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Lo estuve pensando mas y creo que entiendo por que no tiene sentido definir una impedancia Z(t). aunque pudieras usar una formula rara para el caso del capacitor que se carga, no cumpliria con los principios basicos que hacen que sea util la impedancia: linearidad y superposicion.



Acá comparto la idea, saber el comportamiento de una impedancia en el dominio del tiempo no resulta útil, no así en el dominio frecuencial, donde saber su comportamiento suele ser de suma importancia a la hora de saber como un sistema responde.



fernandob dijo:


> ...
> una botella con forma de tubo (igual diametro en todo su cuerpo ) la cargo en forma "lineal" si la cargo con un a manguera que entrega 1 litro por minuto  >>>> el nivel de agua sube constante.
> 
> pero si quiero llenar una botella panzona que se va estrechando hacia el pico , pues el nivel de agua no sube constante.
> es asi .



Justo eso que mencionas, si lo modelás en un circuito eléctrico, resulta un circuito R-C y nuevamente tenés la opción de usar Laplace + ley de ohm pudiendo predecir el comportamiento del sistema físico.

Y yo sé que a vos mucho no te gusta la matemática y la teoría; y preferís ir directamente a los bifes metiendo mano (y está muy bien), pero eso tiene una limitación si no tenés una cierta base teórica, ya que si no sabés explicar el por qué de lo que estás midiendo/realizando, el experimento en sí carece de sentido.

Sobre la pregunta del capacitor y los 12V, un capacitor en teoría nunca llega a la tensión de fuente, a lo sumo llega al 99,99999999%, pero en términos prácticos si llega. Por otra parte, la tensión del capacitor durante la carga no es lineal, sino exponencial.


----------



## chclau (Abr 24, 2013)

si lo cargas a corriente constante es lineal


----------



## OP741 (Abr 24, 2013)

la carga es lineal proque la corriente es constante.









 si se integra la ecaucion deferencial queda que es una recta donde la pendiente esta en funcion
de la corriente y la capacitancia


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Abr 24, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> si lo cargas a corriente constante es lineal



Fernando solo habló de una fuente de 12Vcc dando a entender que la carga era a tensión de fuente constante, no a corriente.

Sí fuera a corriente constante, es tal como decís, lineal.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 24, 2013)

chclau dijo:


> Hasta 12V en forma lineal, con una fuente de 12V, rapidito?
> 
> con un opamp rail to rail...



no sabia que era rail to rail

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/amplificadores-operacionales-rail-to-rail-8183/

el tema es que (para mi ) un generador de i = cte necesita trabajar asi :
cunado comienza la carga de el C. seguro atenuara , por que el C. pide mucha corriente y como seleccione un valor = cte , pues debera frenarla.
pero al final, cunado el C. pide menos de la I= cte seleccionada , pues solo si la Vcc > V. max. de el c. puedo lograrlo, sino no .
no veo como .



cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> pero eso tiene una limitación .



si, a veces lo siento ........pero hay tanto para hacer que en seguida se me pasa


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 25, 2013)

Limbo dijo:


> Me gustaria saber, a ser posible con el minimo de matematicas, porque el condensador se craga exponencialmente..
> 
> ¿Temas de material de fabricacion?
> no la entiendo
> ...



como te lo explico en palabras sencillas...  en primer lugar si es contante no preguntes que la hace variar 

veras, un capacito se carga de forma abrupta y cuando su resistencia (impedancia) es mayor la intensidad disminuye o sea recuerda que un capacitor es una pila de poca acumulación y esta al estar vacía tiene una resistencia baja y la intensidad de carga sera mayor, a medida que se va cargando la resistencia va incrementando generando una disminución de la intensidad... como se hace para que la carga sea lineal, pues con un variado de tensión hará que la linea del tiempo con la tensión den como resultado una linea llamada rampa esta para que se mantenga perfecta tiene que existir un equilibrio entre la intensidad contante de carga vs la resistencia variable del capacitor 

para que tengas una mejor orientación tienes que leer osciladores de onda triangular, carga y descarga de condensadores. etc

saludos


----------

